# How to cash USD checks in France



## GZ1973

Dear all,
I'm looking for a way to cash my USD "Economic Impact Payment" check in France. I don't have any US bank accounts anymore. Both of my French banks (Milleis and ING) do not accept to cash it and are unable to redirect me to any other institution.
Any suggestion is welcome!
thanks


----------



## noblesse

You will most likely have to pay it into your account and then take out the cash.

If you have anyone in the US who you could send it to, they may be able to pay it into their account and then transfer the money to your French account.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you have a friend or family member in the States, you should be able to endorse the check over to them to deposit in their US bank account. Then, they can send you the money (ideally using something like Transferwise - a low-fee transfer and exchange agent) directly into your bank account.

There are detailed instructions online for the googling about how to properly endorse a check to someone else. But you need to make sure that the person's US bank will accept endorsed checks.


----------



## GZ1973

Thanks.
Yes I do have friends and family in the US. I'll ask them if it's feasible. I thought the issuer of the check had to somehow endorse the check before sending it to me. Luckily that's not the case.


----------



## solost1992

I signed the back of the check, then scanned it, and sent the scan to my sister in the States. She took copies of the check, signed for deposit to her, and then scanned it on her mobile app. No problems. But you have to find out if the bank will do that type of deposit. Some banks refuse.


----------



## Nomoss

Try an American Express office. I used to cash my US checks there years ago.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Google "endorsing a check to someone else" - generally it's safest to endorse the check to a specific person (by name) and then they may be able to deposit the check to their own US bank account. The bank generally will put a hold of several days on the proceeds (i.e. to make sure the check clears), but as several have already stated, not all banks will accept an endorsed check for deposit. (It may help if the person you endorse the check to is a long-time customer of the bank.)


----------



## GZ1973

Nomoss said:


> Try an American Express office. I used to cash my US checks there years ago.


I tried calling my AMEX Corporate office. They had no idea on how to help me! Same answer from Paypal (France), while I know a friend with a Paypal US account managed to cash it.


----------



## Nomoss

GZ1973 said:


> I tried calling my AMEX Corporate office. They had no idea on how to help me! Same answer from Paypal (France), while I know a friend with a Paypal US account managed to cash it.


Maybe the service has been discontinued, only available if you have an AMEX card account, or only for personal checks.
We used it as our main means of getting money from the US to Spain for years, but it was some time ago. It was called something like emergency cash service, but could be used up to once a month for a maximum of $1,000.00.
Here it is: Emergency Cash Advance


----------



## Carlene

I just posted my experience with this. I tried everything, all suggestions people made etc. Finally I found monabanq and my checks just went through with no problem. I don't know much about the bank at this point, but I know I finally got my money lol.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Monabanq took your US $ check? For deposit in your account with them? How much did they charge for processing the check?


----------



## Carlene

Bevdeforges said:


> Monabanq took your US $ check? For deposit in your account with them? How much did they charge for processing the check?


Honestly, I haven't looked at what they charged, but I know it was low (according to my husband lol). I was crossing my fingers they'd accept it, in their faqs it does say they accept foreign currency checks (but also warns that if they are rejected there is a fee, but I knew this check wouldn't bounce).


----------



## catherineyork1960

Nomoss said:


> Try an American Express office. I used to cash my US checks there years ago.


 Where I am in evreux 100 miles from Paris ?


----------

